# Cladophora algae (close ups)



## Glaucus (Oct 11, 2009)

I take it that this is the dreaded Cladophora? Its growing in between gravel and low growing plants, where it attaches itself. I imported it into my tank with some new plants and its growing quite fast. I tried manual removal but this won't help much because of the minuscule remnants on the gravel. It easily grows back.

Are there any other (nutrient) measures to discourage its growth?


----------



## wi_blue (Apr 5, 2005)

Aside from manual removal...I saw a thread taking about a "Blank Striped Sand Goby?", i think it was called. Anyway ppl say its great for cladophora and BBA. If my memory serves me right.


----------



## Asgard (Mar 19, 2008)

Caridina multidentata (Amano shrimp) was the only thing that worked for me.


----------

